
Perl Quotes - fogus
http://cgi2.cs.rpi.edu/~lallip/cgi-bin/perl/spring10/quotes.cgi
======
ratsbane
Is there any other programming language that inspires the same sense of humor
as Perl? (And please... no fair responding with "is there any other
programming language that NEEDS a sense of humor like Perl inspires.")

Self-deprecating humor is an implicit statement of confidence; unfortunately,
people not in the know may take it at face value.

~~~
draegtun
If another language has something similar to the Acme::* area of CPAN then I
think it probably qualifies itself has having same sense of humour :)
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1356954>

Here's a video which you may also find amazing, appalling and entertaining all
at the same time! - _Barely Legal XXX Perl_
<http://oslopm.blip.tv/file/1903160/>

Video summary: Acme::BadExample is a _grammatically_ correct Perl program
which is impossible to run! The challenge is to bend the perl5 VM to make it
run!! No spoilers now :)

~~~
pasbesoin
The first link mentions Conway's 2008 talk. In... 2001, IIRC, he spoke at YAPC
in Montréal where he introduced programming in Klingon (via Perl). He pointed
out that this was certainly imperative programming.

------
Another1
Perl Pros: 1\. It have every feature you may need in a language and them some
2\. The best community ever (i know subjective but ... i am sure most ppl will
agree with me on this) 3\. CPAN (I wonder why other languages never was able
to beat perl in this area)

Perl Cons: 1\. Many feature are hard to learn and use

------
drv
A lot of these seem to be just random statements extracted from the camel and
llama books, and some of those statements are not even particularly funny or
pithy. Just skimming these books and reading the footnotes is probably more
amusing than reading this quotes page.

